# Schools



## Pascal (Jul 24, 2006)

how do I go about picking a school ? I want to go full time to school, but how do I choose the right schoo? there's Marinellos, which i the closest to me what do you guys think, please give me any advice.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Aug 1, 2006)

What city are you from? I'm going to attend Empire Academy in Costa Mesa. It's really exclusive in picking their students, 10 per class. They require you to have your own model (but they have a long list of model's numbers to choose from.. most work for free) If you're in the burbank area there's MUD which is 20 student per class, and you work on other students. I believe having an outside model is SO much better. You get to work the entire time and practice instead of sitting there getting your makeup done.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you have to stay with the same model througout the program, or can you change them from time to time?  The reason I am asking this is that you can very easily get used to applying makeup to the same face/eye/lip type and when you get out into the "real world," you technically only have practice on one type of face.  If you could change your model and make sure that each one of them has a different face type so you can learn how to do corrective makeup on different kinds of people.  That's usually why some schools have you do makeup on each other rather than a model...just some food for thought!!

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## xquisitevietma (Aug 1, 2006)

no you don't have to stick to the same model. you can have a different model everyday if you'd like. it's just about getting the model there to practice on which is your grade.


----------



## bondgirlx (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xquisitevietma* 
_What city are you from? I'm going to attend Empire Academy in Costa Mesa. It's really exclusive in picking their students, 10 per class. They require you to have your own model (but they have a long list of model's numbers to choose from.. most work for free) If you're in the burbank area there's MUD which is 20 student per class, and you work on other students. I believe having an outside model is SO much better. You get to work the entire time and practice instead of sitting there getting your makeup done._

 
Hey i'm new here and i'm going there too!!!


----------



## user8 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm looking into Empire. I love the idea of not having to waste your time (and clog up your skin) to be someone else's model. I also LOVE the fact that most classes are only 5 hours. That is a life saver for someone like me who's still recovering from a car accident! =p

I will probably take the intro class, expert class, and then the photography/runway/fashion/bridal class. I really wanted to do the whole thing (Multi Media) but then it dawned on me, yeah I might learn a lot with these workshops, but how much will I actually be able to _do_ after 12-30 hours of instruction? I'm still debating it with myself, but I kind of want to be in a class for more than just a few days to really learn how to do makeup properly in Hollywood. 

Does anyone have experience with these workshops? Is anyone actually working in Hollywood (movies, TV, special fx, etc.)? And actually getting paid? 

I don't know...I'll find out tomorrow if I get in! Just got to hope for the best!


----------



## ChrisChick (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corsetingvanity* 

 
_I'm looking into Empire. I love the idea of not having to waste your time (and clog up your skin) to be someone else's model. I also LOVE the fact that most classes are only 5 hours. That is a life saver for someone like me who's still recovering from a car accident! =p

I will probably take the intro class, expert class, and then the photography/runway/fashion/bridal class. I really wanted to do the whole thing (Multi Media) but then it dawned on me, yeah I might learn a lot with these workshops, but how much will I actually be able to do after 12-30 hours of instruction? I'm still debating it with myself, but I kind of want to be in a class for more than just a few days to really learn how to do makeup properly in Hollywood. 

Does anyone have experience with these workshops? Is anyone actually working in Hollywood (movies, TV, special fx, etc.)? And actually getting paid? 

I don't know...I'll find out tomorrow if I get in! Just got to hope for the best!_

 
I'm a working makeup artist in print and runway fashion and special fx for tv. School was a huge waste of time and money, and I went to what's considered the "best" one. Every WORKING artist I know agrees. The kids who are content working at a counter and/or doing bridal/proms thought it was tops. I know whose opinion I value more.

Get a basic kit together, practice practice practice! Get some books (Kevyn Aucoin's, Francois Nars and Richard Corson's "STAGE MAKEUP--very good) if you want more help. Read and copy looks from ads and magazines. If you want to get into more advanced areas like hairstyling, airbrushing, HD etc. look for and take REPUTABLE workshops in your area...cheaper and you'll get more info. Many manufacturers give free workshops---some are GREAT and some are just designed to sell you a product. 

That's about it for now...rant over.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Nov 9, 2007)

I went to MUD in nyc and while the program wasn't as in depth for beauty makeup as I would have liked, I had the best time ever while I was there. You make a ton of contacts if you go to the lectures. Worth every penny.


----------



## user8 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisChick* 

 
_I'm a working makeup artist in print and runway fashion and special fx for tv. School was a huge waste of time and money, and I went to what's considered the "best" one. Every WORKING artist I know agrees. The kids who are content working at a counter and/or doing bridal/proms thought it was tops. I know whose opinion I value more.

Get a basic kit together, practice practice practice! Get some books (Kevyn Aucoin's, Francois Nars and Richard Corson's "STAGE MAKEUP--very good) if you want more help. Read and copy looks from ads and magazines. If you want to get into more advanced areas like hairstyling, airbrushing, HD etc. look for and take REPUTABLE workshops in your area...cheaper and you'll get more info. Many manufacturers give free workshops---some are GREAT and some are just designed to sell you a product. 

That's about it for now...rant over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I actually did more research and have chosen not to go. I got in, but they want me to pay tuition 2 months in advance and I can't do the Sallie Mae loan. So I'm SOL if I want to go there! I figure I may as well learn on my own, work with my best friend (he is on his way to becoming a professional photographer), and spend my 20 grand on makeup and instructional materials.  =p


----------



## pixichik77 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am in an accredited school because I want a bachelor's degree.  I know I will spend much more time, but I feel that the connections I make MORE than makeup up for it.  Also, the industry is shifting; not just in makeup either. School, or some sort of certification or license will proabbly be required eventually.


----------



## jess1cuh (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naked Lunch* 

 
_I went to MUD in nyc and while the program wasn't as in depth for beauty makeup as I would have liked, I had the best time ever while I was there. You make a ton of contacts if you go to the lectures. Worth every penny._

 
ditto! Except in LA.


----------



## aeni (Nov 25, 2007)

One of the girls in my program went to NY MUD and felt like she didn't learn enough!


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 8, 2007)

How does all this work with Licenses though? Here in Orlando.. you need a certain amount of credit hours to obtain a comso license. I'm going to be attending Paul Mitchell.. but is it okay to work without a license? My mom is constantly saying I need one. =/


----------

